# I need help finding a video



## heynow321

Hai guise! As we all know level four or five self driving cars are going to be running around all the major metropolitan areas in all types of weather sometime within the next month. I’ve reviewed the evidence and have completely switched my position and believe the future is now. However, my friend doesn’t believe me so I need some help convincing him. 

I need to show him a video ideally of one of Google’s car’s picking up a passenger then entering the freeway in the rain and driving on the freeway for a few miles then merging onto another freeway and then exiting and dropping the passengers off. This should be easy to find but for some reason I’m having a hard time finding a video like that. Can you please source one?


----------



## heynow321

Come on Greg or Ramz. I really need this video


----------



## jocker12

heynow321 said:


> Come on Greg or Ramz. I really need this video


Silence is gold....


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> Come on Greg or Ramz. I really need this video


Here ya go


----------



## heynow321

jocker12 said:


> Silence is gold....


 I know lol. Love these kiddies (and grandpa ramz)


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> I know lol. Love these kiddies (and grandpa ramz)


Let's check in with heynow, shall we?

https://tenor.com/view/anchorman-the-legend-of-ron-burgundy-comedy-will-ferrell-no-gif-3479321


----------



## jocker12

found it for you


----------



## heynow321

That cat is probably safer than anyone in a sdc lol. Come on greg! My friend is about to call me a liar because he doesn’t believe me. I need that video to show him how advanced the cars are.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> That cat is probably safer than anyone in a sdc lol. Come on greg! My friend is about to call me a liar because he doesn't believe me. I need that video to show him how advanced the cars are.


Just tell him you're genetically incapable of being right, about anything. He'll understand.


----------



## heynow321

tomatopaste said:


> Just tell him you're genetically incapable of being right, about anything. He'll understand.


Come on greg, I really need the video. Perhaps ask Monica for help? I assume she hasn't removed your training wheels yet right?

I mean driving on the freeway is super easy right? I just can't understand why I can't find any videos like this.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> Come on greg, I really need the video. Perhaps ask Monica for help? I assume she hasn't removed your training wheels yet right?
> 
> I mean driving on the freeway is super easy right? I just can't understand why I can't find any videos like this.


The vaunted UP community has themselves backed into a corner and I'm bit concerned about their access to food. Probably pizza delivery and Uber eats, is my guess.


----------



## heynow321

oh greg, like your step parents, we're so disappointed in you. it should be such a simple request. show me a video of a SDC entering a freeway, switching lanes, dealing with traffic, entering another freeway, then exiting. stuff that human drivers do every single day. My friend won't believe me without this video proof! I really need it! Ask your boss for help as it appears you can't do this very simple task.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> oh greg, like your step parents, we're so disappointed in you. it should be such a simple request. show me a video of a SDC entering a freeway, switching lanes, dealing with traffic, entering another freeway, then exiting. stuff that human drivers do every single day. My friend won't believe me without this video proof! I really need it! Ask your boss for help as it appears you can't do this very simple task.


Still wouldn't matter. You'd make up some excuse why it doesn't count. There are tons of videos showing self driving cars driving in downtown heavy traffic, even at night, and even at night in the rain. But no, you need a specific video of a maroon sedan two door made in the former Yugoslavia with a beige interior. Or it doesn't count.


----------



## heynow321

So you can’t produce one Greg ? Yeah that’s what I thought


----------



## goneubering

jocker12 said:


> found it for you


LOL


----------



## RamzFanz

I know this isn't what you want to hear, but they started on freeways and moved to the cities to learn the hard parts.

It's like asking why a hiker on the Apalachin trail or rock climber can't handle a walk on a bike trail in Kansas. They can, it's just boring.

If you think that's what's making them cautious and controlling their expansion, you should be an Uber SDC backup driver.


----------



## heynow321

oh well good then ramz! you should be able to produce a video extremely quickly and easily. we're all eagerly waiting!


----------



## Tailgaters

tomatopaste said:


> The vaunted UP community has themselves backed into a corner and I'm bit concerned about their access to food. Probably pizza delivery and Uber eats, is my guess.


Factory workers of the 1960s once sounded just like today's uber drivers. (Except the factory workers of the '60s were skilled and earned 5x what Uber's drivers earn today)

"A robot can't do my job"
"I do high skill work, no way a robot can"
"No way No how"
"Automation of my job is nonsense"
Concern over UP members nourishment? No problem for Robbie the Robot Food Delivery direct to the homeless shelters


----------



## HotUberMess

Promo videos aren’t proof that the system is working. They’re long format commercials, nothing more. And all I’ve seen are commercials for SDCs. 

Don’t get me wrong, I know it’s coming but it ain’t true yet unless the lay public has posted their own videos.


----------



## Tailgaters

HotUberMess said:


> Promo videos aren't proof that the system is working. They're long format commercials, nothing more. And all I've seen are commercials for SDCs.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I know it's coming but it ain't true yet unless the lay public has posted their own videos.


WOW, HotUberMess You sound JUST like a 1960s factory worker.

When was the last back flip u did


----------



## HotUberMess

Tailgaters said:


> WOW, HotUberMess You sound JUST like a 1960s factory worker.


I sound like someone who's getting tired of hearing "They're already here!" Then I excitedly go to YouTube looking for some video and I get JACK SQUAT because they're not here yet.


----------



## Tailgaters

HotUberMess said:


> I sound like someone who's getting tired of hearing "They're already here!" Then I excitedly go to YouTube looking for some video and I get JACK SQUAT because they're not here yet.


HotUberMess aka: Archie Bunker reminds me of a river in Egypt, de·nial
Proudly Brewed and Self Driven. Where have I seen that be4?


----------



## jocker12

Tailgaters said:


> WOW, HotUberMess You sound JUST like a 1960s factory worker.
> 
> When was the last back flip u did


New member, 1 day old account... if you think you can keep coming here to troll, please think again. The mods can see your IP...

I guess, the truth is an unbelievably bitter pill for you to swollen. Make an effort because it's gonna help you let go to the delusions and wake up.


----------



## jocker12

Tailgaters said:


> Bwahahahaha "swollen"


Yup, that's your autocorrection beloved technology.... It's you.


----------



## goneubering

jocker12 said:


> New member, 1 day old account... if you think you can keep coming here to troll, please think again. The mods can see your IP...
> 
> I guess, the truth is an unbelievably bitter pill for you to swollen. Make an effort because it's gonna help you let go to the delusions and wake up.


New indeed. That's the fastest I've ever put anyone on Ignore.


----------



## jocker12

goneubering said:


> New indeed. That's the fastest I've ever put anyone on Ignore.


Some stupids are so stupid they don't even realize how stupid they are, look in the mirror and think they are brilliant. Then go online, make some boring statements and add "Sad" at the end. Wait for it.


----------



## Tailgaters

jocker12 said:


> Some stupids are so stupid they don't even realize how stupid they are, look in the mirror and think they are brilliant. Then go online, make some boring statements and add "Sad" at the end. Wait for it.


Ur not able to consider other positions:
DEMOCRACY DIES IN DARKNESS



jocker12 said:


> Some stupids are so stupid they don't even realize how stupid they are, look in the mirror and think they are brilliant. Then go online, make some boring statements and add "Sad" at the end. Wait for it.


Ur not able to consider other positions, this is why society has relegated u to a low wage low skill life of darkness 
*DEMOCRACY DIES IN DARKNESS*




jocker12 said:


> New member, 1 day old account... if you think you can keep coming here to troll, please think again. The mods can see your IP...
> 
> I guess, the truth is an unbelievably bitter pill for you to swollen. Make an effort because it's gonna help you let go to the delusions and wake up.


Democracy Dies in Darkness



jocker12 said:


> Yup, that's your autocorrection beloved technology.... It's you.


----------



## HotUberMess

Tailgaters said:


> HotUberMess aka: Archie Bunker reminds me of a river in Egypt, de·nial
> Proudly Brewed and Self Driven. Where have I seen that be4?


So are you going to post a link to a video or nah? Because right now you look like a pathetic troll.


----------



## heynow321

hey fat man, greg (tomator), greg (transporter), and greg (tailgaters), i'm still waiting for this video. it should be SO easy. entering a freeway, changing lanes, merging onto another freeway, then leaving. that's all i want to see. that should be the easiest part of SDC's, dealing with freeways. where's the video you charlatans?


----------



## Tailgaters

heynow321 said:


> hey fat man, greg (tomator), greg (transporter), and greg (tailgaters), i'm still waiting for this video. it should be SO easy. entering a freeway, changing lanes, merging onto another freeway, then leaving. that's all i want to see. that should be the easiest part of SDC's, dealing with freeways. where's the video you charlatans?


"Waiting" is what you're good at. The rest of us are In the Game and heading for the future.
But u sit and "wait".
heynow321 knows his limitations

While you're waiting list all the advertisers on UP dot net
Advertising dollars is why this site is up
Which companies are footing the bill.

I'll start u off:
1 Audi (makes sense, a lux car targeting ads to guys that earn $4 net an hour) "Audi, the car of choice for America's working poor"
2 ?
3 ?


----------



## heynow321

come on greg. it should be so simple. just post the video. show us how advanced google is! show us how easily they handle the rainy freeway. prove us all wrong!


----------



## Tailgaters

heynow321 said:


> come on greg. it should be so simple. just post the video. show us how advanced google is! show us how easily they handle the rainy freeway. prove us all wrong!


While you're waiting list all the advertisers on UP dot net
Advertising dollars is why this site is up
Which companies are footing the bill.

I'll start u off:
1 Audi (makes sense, a lux car targeting ads to guys that earn $4 net an hour) "Audi, the car of choice for America's working poor"
2 ?
3 ?


----------



## heynow321

post the video greg. you obviously need help. try asking monica.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> Hai guise! As we all know level four or five self driving cars are going to be running around all the major metropolitan areas in all types of weather sometime within the next month. I've reviewed the evidence and have completely switched my position and believe the future is now. However, my friend doesn't believe me so I need some help convincing him.
> 
> I need to show him a video ideally of one of Google's car's picking up a passenger then entering the freeway in the rain and driving on the freeway for a few miles then merging onto another freeway and then exiting and dropping the passengers off. This should be easy to find but for some reason I'm having a hard time finding a video like that. Can you please source one?


You do need help, that's for sure


----------



## heynow321

Come on greg. Do your job. Post a video and convince the “vaulted up community”. If you can’t do such a simple job, maybe we need to have a chat with your boss Monica to review your performance.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> Come on greg. Do your job. Post a video and convince the "vaulted up community". If you can't do such a simple job, maybe we need to have a chat with your boss Monica to review your performance.


Any head docs on here willing to snoop around heynow's head pro bono?


----------



## Tailgaters

tomatopaste said:


> Any head docs on here willing to snoop around heynow's head pro bono?


*mental defect manifesting itself as self loathing, paranoia
and subsequently blaming everybody, everything and every organization
for their "station" in life and chronic financial struggle*

Bottom line: they don't take responsibility for their early career decision not to learn a skill, nor trade, nor certificate nor an education.

In their minds, it all our fault

*I suspect they peaked in high school. Probably playing a sport.
But the crowds aren't cheering any longer
Only voices they hear are bill collectors and disappointed stripper.*

*Common in this group is a childlike impatience, tantrums, Self medicating with alcohol abuse, prescription drugs and pot*

*Sooner or later they realize they don't have the abilities to secure the life they want.
Suicide is a common final act To end the pain, the constant humiliation and despair*


----------



## heynow321

waaaaaaiting greg! come on! don't disappoint us like your step parents!


----------



## heynow321

Well since neither greg nor ramz can produce this simple video, how about just a video of a car driving without a safety driver in moderate to heavy rain. You know, the type of rain that falls quite often in most major US cities. This one should be even easier than a freeway video


----------



## heynow321

dang i thought i found one last night but it turned out to just be another video of a safety driver.


----------



## heynow321

Well neither Greg nor ramz has produced anything, as to be expected. How disappointing for us.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

RamzFanz said:


> I know this isn't what you want to hear, but they started on freeways and moved to the cities to learn the hard parts.
> 
> It's like asking why a hiker on the Apalachin trail or rock climber can't handle a walk on a bike trail in Kansas. They can, it's just boring.
> 
> If you think that's what's making them cautious and controlling their expansion, you should be an Uber SDC backup driver.


Nobody on this board drives in Mountain View or its surrounding areas more than I do and I can say unequivocally that these things have never been on a freeway. Are you saying that instead of trying them on the freeways next to their corporate headquarters they tried them out on freeways elsewhere ?

Let's see just one video of them on a freeway, anywhere. I don't even care which country. Let's just see them on a freeway. While you're at it, let's just see Google state they have tested them on freeways.


----------



## RamzFanz

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nobody on this board drives in Mountain View or its surrounding areas more than I do and I can say unequivocally that these things have never been on a freeway. Are you saying that instead of trying them on the freeways next to their corporate headquarters they tried them out on freeways elsewhere ?
> 
> Let's see just one video of them on a freeway, anywhere. I don't even care which country. Let's just see them on a freeway. While you're at it, let's just see Google state they have tested them on freeways.


I know this will shock you as you've done no research, but they started on freeways and I've posted videos here of them and others saying exactly that. They moved to the cities because cities are harder. This is why I don't bother to link or post much here anymore, willfull ignorance.

By the way, even Uber drives on interstates with 18 wheelers and Uber sucks at SDCs.


----------



## heynow321

Lol yeah otto trucks drive on the freeway...,with safety drivers who have to take over all the time lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow

RamzFanz said:


> I know this will shock you as you've done no research, but they started on freeways and I've posted videos here of them and others saying exactly that. They moved to the cities because cities are harder. This is why I don't bother to link or post much here anymore, willfull ignorance.
> 
> By the way, even Uber drives on interstates with 18 wheelers and Uber sucks at SDCs.


All you post is 30 second promotional videos that show nothing you say they can do. You're a liar. As soon as your sdc's start really killing people and they will, you will finally be forced to shut up.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> Well neither Greg nor ramz has produced anything, as to be expected. How disappointing for us.


*Waymo plans for 100-square-mile driverless taxi service in Phoenix area*

*Waymo CEO*: the cars will be able to handle any condition.

*Sparky*: liar

*Waymo CEO*: members of the public will be able to take our cars anywhere in our service area, (4 times the size of Manhattan) We will be driving everywhere - dense urban centers, high-speed roads, low-speed roads, suburbs. There's every driving scenario to be imagined.

*Sparky*: BS! your cars can't even drive on the highway.

*Tomato*: oh lordy

*Waymo CEO*: of course they can drive on the highway, we've been driving on the highway for almost 10 years.

*Sparky*: then why aren't there any videos?

*Tomato*: oh lordy

*Waymo CEO*: Tomato, was Sparky dropped as a child?

*Tomato*: I'm guessing repeatedly.

*Waymo CEO*: smh

*Tomato*: smh

http://ktar.com/story/2010249/waymo...le-self-driving-taxi-service-in-phoenix-area/


----------



## heynow321

That’s not a video Greg. Come on kiddo, we’re all waiting. Monica is going to be angry with you as you are failing so dramatically at controlling the narrative around here.


----------



## tohunt4me

Seeing is 


jocker12 said:


> found it for you


Believing !

That Cat looks like " the Master of Destiny" sailing off to the " New World"!

Now


Tailgaters said:


> WOW, HotUberMess You sound JUST like a 1960s factory worker.
> 
> When was the last back flip u did


Lets see him do it
From tbe High Diving board.

Then
Swim . . . . .



Tailgaters said:


> Factory workers of the 1960s once sounded just like today's uber drivers. (Except the factory workers of the '60s were skilled and earned 5x what Uber's drivers earn today)
> 
> "A robot can't do my job"
> "I do high skill work, no way a robot can"
> "No way No how"
> "Automation of my job is nonsense"
> Concern over UP members nourishment? No problem for Robbie the Robot Food Delivery direct to the homeless shelters


Robbie the Robot was killed and dismembered hitchiking.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> That's not a video Greg. Come on kiddo, we're all waiting. Monica is going to be angry with you as you are failing so dramatically at controlling the narrative around here.



Waymo announced last month that it would start charging to pick up and drop off riders. The Arizona Department of Transportation approved the company's application to become a transportation network company similar to Uber and Lyft.
*Tomato*: wait, what? you mean the only difference from what Waymo is already doing with their early rider program and the soon to be self driving taxi service, is simply running people's credit cards?

*Sparky*: don't believe them, they are nowhere. this is silly. hehehehe


----------



## tohunt4me

More Cats on Roombas !


----------



## heynow321

come on greg! post a video! stop making your employer look so incompetent.

it's so sad. the only options here are as follows: 

A. greg is the most incompetent person around here (definitely a possibility). 
B. greg and his employer's argument is so poorly supported by facts that he has to sacrifice his credibility with moronic posts and try to change the subject in plain view. 

I honestly kind of thought paid propaganda would be more convincing. Even the fat man seems to have more current information than you ever post. You must be some extremely low level intern or something.


----------



## RamzFanz

uberdriverfornow said:


> All you post is 30 second promotional videos that show nothing you say they can do. You're a liar. As soon as your sdc's start really killing people and they will, you will finally be forced to shut up.


I was asked to show they were live in a video and I did. Don't be butthurt. Point out a single lie. I challenge you. Just one.

When have I once said SDCs wouldn't kill people? Did you really think they had to be perfect to out-drive humans who kill 1.2M annually and injure tens of millions?


----------



## uberdriverfornow

RamzFanz said:


> I was asked to show they were live in a video and I did. Don't be butthurt. Point out a single lie. I challenge you. Just one.
> 
> When have I once said SDCs wouldn't kill people? Did you really think they had to be perfect to out-drive humans who kill 1.2M annually and injure tens of millions?


That entire post was a lie as I already demonstrated or should I say you already demonstrated.


----------



## jocker12

Here is the place autonomous cars developers will start understanding their technology is impossible - http://www.motortrend.com/news/high...new-autonomous-vehicle-test-facility-michigan


----------



## tohunt4me

I can SEE IT NOW

" MAN SPILLS BEER ON WAYMO DASHBOARD. CAR ACCELEATES AND SLAMS INTO TREE !"

Airbag deploys 2 minutes later shredding mans jugular with plastic shards !

Family in Disbelief!

Rember the " Savior Airbags "?
News article about low speed typical market parking lot bumper tap
Airbag deploys
Decapitates infant
Head flies out the window ?

I Remember !

Asbestos in schools is Good for you !

Self Driving cars !

TECHNOLOGY !

I have Seen
The " Future"
Recalled and Banned

Many Times.

Enough to see it coming
Again.


----------



## tomatopaste

jocker12 said:


> Here is the place autonomous cars developers will start understanding their technology is impossible - http://www.motortrend.com/news/high...new-autonomous-vehicle-test-facility-michigan


How do you spell doofus?


----------



## tohunt4me

" Kids Commandeer S.D.C.
Command it to " Drive to North Pole"

Found frozen in snow bank . . .

It is time
To read the " Binary on the Wall".

( Daniel 5.0)


----------



## jocker12

tohunt4me said:


> I can SEE IT NOW
> 
> " MAN SPILLS BEER ON WAYMO DASHBOARD. CAR ACCELEATES AND SLAMS INTO TREE !"
> 
> Airbag deploys 2 minutes later shredding mans jugular with plastic shards !
> 
> Family in Disbelief!
> 
> Rember the " Savior Airbags "?
> News article about low speed typical market parking lot bumper tap
> Airbag deploys
> Decapitates infant
> Head flies out the window ?
> 
> I Remember !
> 
> Asbestos in schools is Good for you !
> 
> Self Driving cars !
> 
> TECHNOLOGY !
> 
> I have Seen
> The " Future"
> Recalled and Banned
> 
> Many Times.
> 
> Enough to see it coming
> Again.


The sheep here will tell you the interior will be wrapped in plastic like .... bodies in a morgue.

Why not a drunk pee on the dash, take a selfie and be famous for "millennial" creativity?


----------



## tomatopaste

jocker12 said:


> The sheep here will tell you the interior will be wrapped in plastic like .... bodies in a morgue.
> 
> Why not a drunk pee on the dash, take a selfie and be famous for "millennial" creativity?


The lemmings on here will ignore the fact that you have to have an account before being allowed in the car and that you're on camera the entire time.


----------



## jocker12

Ohhh

And if stupid sheep wonder about account ownership and responsibility... that's why sheep are sheep, because "Hijacked Uber accounts are selling cheaper than Frosty Fruits" - http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/progr...re-selling-cheaper-than-frosty-fruits/8681166

Oooops

Pee party R Kelly style anytime for free... the hit "pee on a robot" goes number one in the US. Even dogs dig it!

And straight from the Smithsonian (seriously) - This Robot Is Powered by Pee - https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/this-robot-is-powered-by-pee-180947640/


----------



## tomatopaste

jocker12 said:


> Ohhh
> 
> And if stupid sheep wonder about account ownership and responsibility... that's why sheep are sheep, because "Hijacked Uber accounts are selling cheaper than Frosty Fruits" - http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/progr...re-selling-cheaper-than-frosty-fruits/8681166
> 
> Oooops
> 
> Pee party R Kelly style anytime for free... the hit "pee on a robot" goes number one in the US. Even dogs dig it!
> 
> And straight from the Smithsonian (seriously) - This Robot Is Powered by Pee - https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/this-robot-is-powered-by-pee-180947640/


The self driving car company offers a 10 thousand dollar reward for information leading to the arrest of the perp on the video. How many rewards will the self driving car company have to pay? Answer: two, maybe three. Ever.



jocker12 said:


> Ohhh
> 
> And if stupid sheep wonder about account ownership and responsibility... that's why sheep are sheep, because "Hijacked Uber accounts are selling cheaper than Frosty Fruits" - http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/progr...re-selling-cheaper-than-frosty-fruits/8681166
> 
> Oooops
> 
> Pee party R Kelly style anytime for free... the hit "pee on a robot" goes number one in the US. Even dogs dig it!
> 
> And straight from the Smithsonian (seriously) - This Robot Is Powered by Pee - https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/this-robot-is-powered-by-pee-180947640/


The top ten will all be idiots that tried to mess with a self driving car that records everything once you get within ten feet of it.

https://m.ranker.com/list/dumb-criminals/jacob-shelton


----------



## heynow321

well i guess greg and jason can't produce. who could have seen that coming.


----------



## heynow321

greg? fat man? We still need this simple video. a SDC entering a freeway, merging onto another freeway, then exiting the freeway and returning to city streets please. Why have you not produced such a simple video?


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> greg? fat man? We still need this simple video. a SDC entering a freeway, merging onto another freeway, then exiting the freeway and returning to city streets please. Why have you not produced such a simple video?


Because Waymo knows no matter what they release there are 20 million internet dweebs that'll say it doesn't count.


----------



## heynow321

no, it'll count. video proof of their product working as they claim will count. we're all waiting greg. maybe ask your boss for help since you can't seem to do it yourself.


----------



## tomatopaste

heynow321 said:


> no, it'll count. video proof of their product working as they claim will count. we're all waiting greg. maybe ask your boss for help since you can't seem to do it yourself.


Ok hold on, let me ask. 
They said tell it to the hand and then called you an internet dweeb.
Hey I tried.


----------



## heynow321

Greg you disappoint yet again. Maybe jason will produce


----------



## jocker12

Here is the video (seriously) you're asking for


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/990683818825736192
And there is only one conclusion... no comment.... but we can have a laugh now...


----------



## heynow321

LOLOLOL in the words of the fat man, "sdc's are already here". yeah, except they can't do even the most menial simple tasks. good thing most passengers don't need to use the freeway. oh wait


----------



## wk1102

heynow321 said:


> However, my friend doesn't believe me so I need some help convincing him.


DRider85 is that you?


----------



## iheartuber

tomatopaste said:


> Because Waymo knows no matter what they release there are 20 million internet dweebs that'll say it doesn't count.


Waymo execs: Well, we have this video of our car entering and exiting the freeway, but if we release it all the haters will still find something wrong with it, so let's just keep it under wraps.

More like:

We have this video of our car entering and exiting the freeway but the car is totally messing up the simplest of tasks. Better keep the video under wraps.

Hey Tomato, BUSTED!


----------



## heynow321

Anyone have that video that I need please ? It’s been months so surely there must be videos out there


----------



## tohunt4me

heynow321 said:


> Anyone have that video that I need please ? It's been months so surely there must be videos out there


This will have to do for now . ..

( 1971 BBC Harry Nilsson, actually saw it air live. Long before " Music Videos".)


----------



## goneubering

heynow321 said:


> Anyone have that video that I need please ? It's been months so surely there must be videos out there


Apparently Waymo thinks you need a top secret clearance to see proof.


----------



## heynow321

greg! use one of your three accounts and post the video broseph!


----------



## iheartuber

So lemme get this straight: the Tomato and RamzFanz (the two most vocal pro robots here) both swear up and down that SDCs can and absolutely are riding right now with no safety assist human driver.

But no such video of that exists?


----------



## heynow321

iheartuber said:


> So lemme get this straight: the Tomato and RamzFanz (the two most vocal pro robots here) both swear up and down that SDCs can and absolutely are riding right now with no safety assist human driver.
> 
> But no such video of that exists?


That's pretty much correct.


----------



## goneubering

iheartuber said:


> So lemme get this straight: the Tomato and RamzFanz (the two most vocal pro robots here) both swear up and down that SDCs can and absolutely are riding right now with no safety assist human driver.
> 
> But no such video of that exists?


It seems suspicious. Kind of like when a politician says Trust Me.


----------



## heynow321

Still waiting RamzFanz.


----------



## iheartuber

also- the TomatoPaste username has been banned for operating multiple accounts but the same person has since opened several new accounts.

Two of which are currently in use:

Kobayashi Maru

And

Mile HighMile645!


----------



## goneubering

heynow321 said:


> Hai guise! As we all know level four or five self driving cars are going to be running around all the major metropolitan areas in all types of weather sometime within the next month. I've reviewed the evidence and have completely switched my position and believe the future is now. However, my friend doesn't believe me so I need some help convincing him.
> 
> I need to show him a video ideally of one of Google's car's picking up a passenger then entering the freeway in the rain and driving on the freeway for a few miles then merging onto another freeway and then exiting and dropping the passengers off. This should be easy to find but for some reason I'm having a hard time finding a video like that. Can you please source one?


Did you ever find one?


----------



## heynow321

goneubering said:


> Did you ever find one?


Nope. Still haven't seen one. Maybe greg or one of his four other duplicate accounts can provide something


----------



## iheartuber

heynow321 said:


> Nope. Still haven't seen one. Maybe greg or one of his four other duplicate accounts can provide something


Don't forget- WE'RE really the real Greg

That's all he keeps saying


----------



## 2Cents

heynow321 said:


> Hai guise! As we all know level four or five self driving cars are going to be running around all the major metropolitan areas in all types of weather sometime within the next month. I've reviewed the evidence and have completely switched my position and believe the future is now. However, my friend doesn't believe me so I need some help convincing him.
> 
> I need to show him a video ideally of one of Google's car's picking up a passenger then entering the freeway in the rain and driving on the freeway for a few miles then merging onto another freeway and then exiting and dropping the passengers off. This should be easy to find but for some reason I'm having a hard time finding a video like that. Can you please source one?


----------

